# How to Hook up Tv, Receiver, Sound bar , Playstation, Xbox and Dvd player properly?



## jfrances

I am looking for a optimum way to hook up my Tv, receiver, sound bar, PlayStation 3, Xbox 360, and Dvd player.
I'm trying to have all my units use the sound bar and receiver when I turn them on. The receiver, tv and sound bar only have one optical cable spot. I did provide pics of the receiver, tv and sound bar.


----------



## eugovector

What's the model of your AVR and Soundbar? I don't think you'll use both.


----------



## jfrances

Sound Bar is Vizio SB205 and Receiver is Onkyo not sure of Model till I get home. Tv is a Sharp Aquos. Thanks


----------



## lcaillo

It is a little hard to tell what the ins and outs are, but I would think that you are going to need to connect everything to the receiver and the output of the receiver to the sound bar.


----------



## jfrances

If I want to connect everything up to the receiver will I need a Digital Audio Optical switch since there is only 1 optical input?


----------



## eugovector

Both your receiver and soundbar seem to be independently powered. You should get the optical switch, hook it directly to the soundbar, and leave the AVR out of the setup entirely.


----------

